# Phragmipedium kovachii



## orchidmtius (Nov 14, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I've recently got a division of a phragmipedium kovachii. After some reading here and on the net, I decided to pot my plant in a mix of 3/4 charcoal and 1/4 sponge rock with some clay pellets at the bottom for drainage. I place it in a plate with water, near a small ultrasonic fogger that runs 30 minutes every hour, under a 4 x 4' feet T5 fixture (1.5 feet from the light) which runs 12 hours a day. I'd like to know if I am doing it the right way...

Thanks 

Cédric


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 14, 2015)

Welcome to Slippertalk, Cedric!

Maybe this reference will help you:
http://www.phragmipediumkovachii.com/PKculture/PK-culture.htm


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 14, 2015)

IMO, with such a mix (charcoal and sponge rock) you did't really need to add clay pellets for drainage. You will have to water it very often too. Mine is in a very retensive mix (with a lot of rockwool) and I water it almost every day. And it sits on water all day long too. The plant has always wet feet! 

What about your ferlizer schedule? Which fertilizer will you use? I think it could be very important to choose the right stuff for inorganic media. And what about the water you use?

About the light, mine is growing nicely many months a year in similar conditions (T5 bulbs), but the photoperiod is 11 H a day in the growing room by now, and the day temperature is usually under 29 C and the night almost always under 16C. I move the plant in a cooler area when the temprerature rise in summer (outdoor since I like in a region where summer is cool). What about temperatures in your growing area?


----------



## John M (Nov 14, 2015)

Hello Cedric,

Welcome to ST. Good luck with your kovachii. If you water it often enough, that mix would work fine. However, watch that the charcoal doesn't become saturated with mineral salts build-up. Kovachii would not like that. It will help a LOT of you use only rain water.

'Looking forward to photos of your plant in bloom!

********************************

This is a cultural-themed thread with no photos. Can someone please move this to the "Slipper Orchid Culture" forum.


----------



## orchidmtius (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi,

Thank you very much for the replies.
I've got my plant 1 month ago. For now I have not given my plant the water regime it requires,..I am keeping it humid only not wet until new roots develop. No fertilizer has been given yet..still because new roots haven't showed up yet. I normally use MSU fertilizer for my other orchids (recommended doze at every 2 waterings). I use tap water that I let stand minimum 1 night to mist and water my plant. 
John M: Do you think using distilled water to flush the pot mix may help to reduce salt built-up?

Cheers Cheers


----------



## abax (Nov 14, 2015)

Welcome to ST from KY.


----------



## John M (Nov 14, 2015)

Yes. You can use distilled water to flush; but, it would be an unnecessary added expense. Something better would be to use rain water all the time. However, that can be difficult to keep up with the volume of water you'd need. So, a good solution is to heavily flush the pot with your tap water (which is much less expensive than buying distilled water) and then, pour a small amount of rain water through to wash away the residual tap water. This way, you can use as much water as you like from the tap to give the mix a really good flushing; but, then you only need to use a small amount of the more scarce rain water to get the good effects that it has to offer. This way, you can water like a gorilla to flush the pots....and get the good effects of using rain water without needing to go to the trouble and inconvenience of collecting large amounts of it.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 15, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. You can get a RO unit for about $200, a worthwhile investment if you are going to grow orchids.


----------



## troy (Nov 15, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!!! There is a treasure trove of orchid growing knowledge on here, good luck!!!


----------



## Achamore (Nov 15, 2015)

The mist /fogger unit isn't so important for phrags, in my experience. But definitely water your kovachii heavily every day. They love water!

Where they are found in Peru, the hillsides are largely limestone schist, with acidic water flowing down over the roots,from what I have read. So I use our local untreated spring water, which is acidic and loaded with salts, but have lots of little chunks of soft limestone in the pot. Works well. And I use those cheap little fertiliser sticks from Jobes, and get great results.


----------



## Justin (Nov 15, 2015)

you should start watering it every day now.

i use more water-retaining organic material--bark and lots of moss. since these can turn acidic over time i repot every six months. i also add in some oyster shell chips.


----------



## orchidmtius (Nov 15, 2015)

Thank you all. 
Justin even though the plant has not produced new roots is it ok to water everyday?
With winter coming, I think we will get more snow than rain, is it ok to collect melted snow?

Regards


----------



## Justin (Nov 15, 2015)

yes i would start watering it more. 

i just give mine tapwater. my tapwater is high in Calcium and the plants like it.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 15, 2015)

orchidmtius said:


> Thank you all.
> Justin even though the plant has not produced new roots is it ok to water everyday?
> With winter coming, I think we will get more snow than rain, is it ok to collect melted snow?
> 
> Regards




I use melted snow too. Nice substitute do rainwater, but I also use well water wich contents Mg an Ca.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 15, 2015)

And yes.... water often!!! Often often and often!!! This species thirves with water!


----------



## John M (Nov 15, 2015)

Don't forget that when you collect snow for melting and using on your plants, be ABSOLUTELY CERTAIN that you do not collect the snow from an area far away from any road. You don't want any road salt in that water!


----------



## orchidmtius (Nov 15, 2015)

Let it snow 
Thank you all guys for the precious advices. I will start giving it water (full) as from tomorrow. I'll keep you update about the progress


----------



## Dandrobium (Nov 15, 2015)

I use the largest Brute garbage container possible in my basement, and transfer my rain barrel water to that. I add Physan to it for storage over the winter. Its cold and dark in the basement, so just add a bit of warm tap water to it when watering. Seems to work well.

I grow mine in fine bark, charcoal, and growstone, with lava rock at the bottom. Water every day with 1/2" to 1" wet feet. I initially had problems with salt buildup so definitely remember to flush!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 16, 2015)

I live in NYC. The rain/snow water here could kill you!


----------



## slippertalker (Nov 19, 2015)

orchidmtius said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've recently got a division of a phragmipedium kovachii. After some reading here and on the net, I decided to pot my plant in a mix of 3/4 charcoal and 1/4 sponge rock with some clay pellets at the bottom for drainage. I place it in a plate with water, near a small ultrasonic fogger that runs 30 minutes every hour, under a 4 x 4' feet T5 fixture (1.5 feet from the light) which runs 12 hours a day. I'd like to know if I am doing it the right way...
> 
> ...



I use a fogger for my greenhouse in the summer, and kovachii absolutely loves to be drenched as do most Phrags. I will run it all day since there is a lot of air from my evaporative cooler too. In a house and under lights it is more difficult.


----------



## MaryPientka (Nov 19, 2015)

Hello from Saratoga Springs!


----------

